# Where should the baby be located in my stomach??



## Kgrant1717

This question sounds weird lol but seriously where in the tummy should the baby be located at 18+ weeks?? My last two ultrasounds, one at 8 weeks, another at 13w, they would use the ultrasound wand right above the hair line/ low abdomen for views of the baby.. when does it start moving upwards where they will do the ultrasounds on your actual belly? Another reason why I'm curious is because I guess I'm expecting to feel movement down in the lower abdomen, and if I were to feel something higher upi wouldn't really expect that to be the baby?? Hopefully I make sense, anyone know??


----------



## Monalissa

My 19/20 week ultrasound was still pretty low - under my belly button. Even now at 22 weeks, I feel her moving the hardest below my belly button! Lately the movement is getting a little higher, although the majority of kicks/punches are still low. 

I'm going to ask at my appointment next week, because a lot of the movement is also right in the middle of my abdomen. I figured it would be more or less to one side by now.


----------



## jenniferttc1

If you were to have one now, it would be on your belly. 
I'd say baby is probably right under your belly button.


----------



## Halle71

Mine still feels as if it very low (knicker line) and towards the left as that is where all the movement has been, the heartbeat was found and I feel more 'bulk'.


----------



## Sproglet

I have always felt movements very low down, turns out I have anterior placenta which cushions the higher up movements. I can feel my uterus is actually about an inch above my belly button, ( it was level at 20 weeks) I very occasionally feel something that high up.


----------



## rjm09

At 19 weeks, babys head was behind my bellybutton. She usually lays lower though, and to the right. It took 3 tries for the dc to find thhe heartbeat, and he ended up going on the right and really low! Even the sono was low and to the right... And all kics are so low still that i feel like a foot is gonna come out my vag sometimes! Lol!


----------



## SarahBear

Kgrant1717 said:


> This question sounds weird lol but seriously where in the tummy should the baby be located at 18+ weeks?? My last two ultrasounds, one at 8 weeks, another at 13w, they would use the ultrasound wand right above the hair line/ low abdomen for views of the baby.. when does it start moving upwards where they will do the ultrasounds on your actual belly? Another reason why I'm curious is because I guess I'm expecting to feel movement down in the lower abdomen, and if I were to feel something higher upi wouldn't really expect that to be the baby?? Hopefully I make sense, anyone know??

By now, you should be able to feel around your belly and find your uterus. The top of mine was around my belly button when I was 18 weeks. Movements above your belly button would most likely not be baby movements.


----------



## Deethehippy

I think they always do ultrasounds low down however far along you are to be honest. At 20 weeks your uterus is still below your belly button though


----------



## rjm09

Deethehippy said:


> I think they always do ultrasounds low down however far along you are to be honest. At 20 weeks your uterus is still below your belly button though

At 19 weeks, the dc still felt the top of my uterus at my belly button. My uterus measured larger though... but its still possible.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Around that time your uterus should be measuring right about level with your belly button. My baby has been transverse for a few weeks now. It really concerned me at first, I knew she had plenty of time to move but I was just afraid she would like it in that position and stay there. I calmed down after a while but starting to get that concern again. I actually need to call up my drs office they didn't tell me if my next (and last routine) ultrasound will be at my next appointment or the one after that. I assume its the one after since its supposed to be around 30 weeks but the receptionist did keep asking if I was supposed to have an ultrasound. I told her the dr didn't mention it, I should have went back to ask her while I was there.. My next appointment is also the one where I have to do my glucose test, and they didn't tell me if they wanted me to eat or not..


----------



## Deethehippy

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...X1T5jPK5H58QP66oCvBw&ved=0CF4Q9QEwAA&dur=4488


----------

